# Anubias nana variant



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

we know anubias nana mini, petite, golden, etc...
what about this :










what do you think?

photo courtesy of this Link


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

It's, uh...white. Never seen anything like it before


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Stardust? That might be it. Verryyy pricey.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

they look like a radican marble queen sword but white on top. how many you have to sell? lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

customdrumfinishes said:


> they look like a radican marble queen sword but white on top. how many you have to sell? lol


If he has some for sale, then I'm definitely buying lol


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

he did call it nana white. very interesting variant. i'm waiting for the owner to reply my post.


----------



## goddessjen (Mar 9, 2008)

Did we ever find out anything about this? It reminds me of Marbled but more marbled then usual. I want some...


----------



## merlin21 (Apr 30, 2011)

Any updates? Where can i find this plant?


----------

